# Any ideas for a lime based tropical wine?



## Ants_Elixirs (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm thinking something tropical. Lime juice, orange juice, pomegranate juice, pineapple, mango, papaya (not so sure), coconut (maybe just a hint). I'm even thinking of adding some spices like cardamon, ginger, cinnamon.

Any ideas? Has anyone done something like this before?


----------



## MrsJones (Mar 9, 2016)

i'm wondering if you ever wound up making the tropical wine you posted about? I'm looking at maybe incorporating coconut/lime/orange but looking to see if anyone has done anything like that and how it played out. I'm especially interested in how you incorporated the coconut flavour.

Thanks!


----------



## Winenoob66 (Mar 9, 2016)

I just finished a Tropical variation of Dragon's Blood that is super good. Below is the recipe I went by: the rest I just took a gravity and stirred everyday until I got down to 1.000 then stopped stirring and transferred at 0.990 I did end up back sweetening this quite a bit though to 1.012 was my FG after backsweeting

2 cans Dole Pineapple juice
6 lbs Tropical mix fruit (Pineapple, Papaya, Mango, Strawberry)
6 med size bananas (sliced 1/4" thick and not frozen)
2 cans White grape juice concentrate
20 cups Sugar
Yeast Nutrient to label directions
Yeast Energizer to label directions
Pectin Enzyme to Label Directions
Water to 6.5 gallons
Yeast will be Lalvin 71B-1122 because (A semi-dry white wine yeast 
that will enhance fruit flavors and add fruity esters. 
Can be used with whites, rosés, nouveaus, and concentrates.)


----------



## MattWI (Mar 9, 2016)

Seems like dragon blood, subbing some of the lemon juice for lime juice would be pretty seamless. 

Mango and blackberry pair amazingly for a tart blush. 

There was a long thread on HBT regarding coconut you may find interesting: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=308773


----------



## MrsJones (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you both!


----------



## MattWI (Mar 10, 2016)

No coconut, but this is the tropical wine I made last year that went gangbusters. Starting vol in my fermenter was about 5.5 gallons of must

6 lbs of mango - pulped with a fork and scraped off the skins
5 lbs blueberries 
2 lbs blackberries
2 lbs bananas (simmered in the water before dissolving sugar)
2 - 12 oz cans red grape concentrate
1 - 12 oz can cranberry juice concentrate
64 oz red grape juice
5 tsp yeast nutrient
3/4 tsp tannin
5 tsp acid blend
10 lbs sugar 
Water to 5.5 gal (without the fruit bag)
For yeast I either used Pasteur Red or Champagne - can't remember which 
OG around 1.09

I started this in May, bottled the end of July, and it was all gone by Christmas. Wonderful young and just slightly chilled. I bottled it dry, but you could definitely sweeten it back up to 1.00 or 1.01.

If you like coconut you could maybe replace the bananas with dried shredded coconut and not simmer it. That link I sent you has a Jack Keller coconut recipe you could borrow from for how he treats coconut.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 10, 2016)

MattWI said:


> Seems like dragon blood, subbing some of the lemon juice for lime juice would be pretty seamless.
> 
> Mango and blackberry pair amazingly for a tart blush.
> 
> There was a long thread on HBT regarding coconut you may find interesting: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=308773



Yes it is. A couple of years ago I made a version of Dave's Tropical Daze and did just that. Substituted Real Lime juice for the Real Lemon juice. Turned out great.


----------



## mike_d (Mar 13, 2016)

Here's a lime/coconut kit if you wanted to go that route:

http://www.homebrewsupply.com/orchard-breezin-tropical-lime-5-5-l.html


----------



## MrsJones (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Noontime (Apr 21, 2016)

I know I'm late to this party, but I make a mean mojito wine. Lemon lime base infused with spearmint, back sweetened to taste.


----------

